# [SOLVED]acpi failed with  the kernel of linux- 4.14.8-r1

## iceamber

Hello, everyone

I have updated the kernel to linux-4.14.8-r1, but it failed to boot, the error is

```
 acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC failed (AE_NOT_FOUND); disabling ASPM
```

here is the logLast edited by iceamber on Sun Dec 24, 2017 12:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LIsLinuxIsSogood

Did you check to make sure this is graphics related?  How recently did you update nvidia drivers and after installing the kernel did you remember to rebuild those as well?

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade#Reinstalling_external_kernel_modules

Did you do emerge @module-rebuild in other words?

----------

## charles17

Would this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=196181 be of help for you?

----------

## iceamber

 *LIsLinuxIsSogood wrote:*   

> Did you check to make sure this is graphics related?  How recently did you update nvidia drivers and after installing the kernel did you remember to rebuild those as well?
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel/Upgrade#Reinstalling_external_kernel_modules
> 
> Did you do emerge @module-rebuild in other words?

 

Thank you very mach, it worked after I rebuild the nvidia drivers

----------

